
Facebook Confirms Suspension of Hong Kong Police Hotline - andromeduck
https://hk.news.appledaily.com/local/realtime/article/20190913/60041102
======
tpmx
Explanation?

~~~
andromeduck
So the context is basically the HK police launched a "anti-violence hotline"
but the population at large think it's basically a report thy neighbor stasi
hotline. The police force has come under fire in recent months due to routine
use of excessive force on peaceful demonstrators; turning a blind eye to pro
government use of violence and collusion with mobsters; as well as politically
motivated arrests.

Here's an English article from an Alibaba property:

[https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/law-and-
crime/article/30...](https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/law-and-
crime/article/3027203/hong-kong-polices-anti-violence-whatsapp-hotlines-are)

